
Campus Activists Weaponize ‘Safe Space’ - Oatseller
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/how-campus-activists-are-weaponizing-the-safe-space/415080/?single_page=true
======
hashberry
Why do college students sound so childish? They expect university
administrators to become the new parent, protecting them from the evil
boogeymen of scary thoughts.

~~~
MollyR
More so than childish. The behavior of those students sounds sociopathic. They
are essentially bullying the photographer, but calling the photographer the
aggressor. This is unreal. It really makes me wonder how often have these
attacks been used?

~~~
fineman
I've been treated that way by police. Surrounded and backed into a corner -
threatened with being beaten and having my camera broken if I "resisted
arrest" by continuing to take photos - and held there with nowhere to move for
over five minutes while the threats continued.

And this was for photos of the city skyline from across the water.

Groups like this (police and protestors) attract people who want to act like
that. They'll find any reason, and they _hope_ it gets ugly.

------
AnimalMuppet
The clue meter's reading zero...

(Credit where due: I stole that from Dilbert.)

These students are not actually thinking about what they're saying and doing.
They're doing stuff that's somewhat clever tactics, and they're arguing with
somewhat-plausible-sounding lines, but they clearly aren't thinking.

